# 400 STAFF SHOOTERS WANTED! For NEW Control Freak “Steadi-lizer” (threads 1-3)



## lefty150 (Sep 9, 2006)

*stabes*

very nice looking setup! looks like a very good product with some nice options!!


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*ttt*

Don't miss out on this one guy's this is a great company to deal with first class all the way {And I have to say they WORK!!! They can make up any thing you want. CONTROL FREAK all the way.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice looking setup there Mr. Pellerite. Excellent chance for people to get to shoot some exellent products.


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

I would love to be one of your staff shooters in Texas.


----------



## Lee Racing Inc. (Nov 9, 2008)

Mr.Bernie set up my Hoyt Vantage Elite at the ASA shoot in Ms last spring with his v-bars setup and stabilizer,and his light weight with perfect balance system picked up my scores big time! his system just really fits my style of shooting better than everything i have tryed to date..


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

This is a great opportunity here guys, and gals. If you have ever met Bernie you know just the type of man that he is, and what the quality of the products he produces. 
And for those of you who haven't met him take my word for this. Bernie one of the most knowledgeable men in the archery industry not just on archerytalk. He has played a roll in more National, and world championship titles than any piece of equipment ever has. I'm not kidding when I tell you the man is a certifiable GENIUS.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

How much archery experience do you need to be a staff shooter?


----------



## 1tex3d (Jun 13, 2002)

Cdpkook132 said:


> How much archery experience do you need to be a staff shooter?


About 70% of Suggested Retail worth...

The guy knows his stuff and the products do look great btw


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

BOWGOD said:


> This is a great opportunity here guys, and gals. If you have ever met Bernie you know just the type of man that he is, and what the quality of the products he produces.
> And for those of you who haven't met him take my word for this. Bernie one of the most knowledgeable men in the archery industry not just on archerytalk. He has played a roll in more National, and world championship titles than any piece of equipment ever has. I'm not kidding when I tell you the man is a certifiable GENIUS.




well said.. :thumbs_up


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

BOWGOD said:


> This is a great opportunity here guys, and gals. If you have ever met Bernie you know just the type of man that he is, and what the quality of the products he produces.
> .


I think so too, I hope I'll be able to be one of the choosen ones!!! I'd sure work hard to try and spread the word on their products!!!


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Bernie,

I have a couple of your robinhood stabs and I love the quality and price. Thank you for providing superior products at fantastic prices.

Darren


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for allowing me to be part of the program as well Coach. I love the Lite n rods and V bar set up. My Apex holds rock steady.


----------



## 2 blue ducks (Sep 9, 2006)

I like what I see in picture #11 but I am more the hunter type and all we have to do is buy a product at 70% retail and call to find out more? I think thats how I read it . Sounds good but I am broke . Probly gonna call anyway. 
Great stuff :shade:


----------



## blazenarrow (Feb 6, 2009)

Not only Bernie , but his wife Jan have helped me out so much.. I have talked to them on the phone many times.. Coach knows his stuff.. Stabs look great Bernie I will be calling.. And thanks for all your help.. in NW Minnesota


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

* Nice product Coach Bernie! quality and function! without the big price tag!!*


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Interested but i'm living in France^^

I'm looking for a new bow and look for put a stab for 3D, between 15" and 20" long maximum...but it's just an option...

Possibly to try one?


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

I have bought a ton of stuff from Bernie in the past, some of which include his 6 video archery training course, the Idiot Proof archery book, a couple of releases and a shot trainer. All his stuff is top notch and has helped me greatly in the field of archery. Thanks for being there for me Bernie, keep up the great work on product development and improvement.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Nice looking products...How about signing up as an AT sponsor, Bernie?


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*ttt*

Bump for ya


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We already did yesterday, with Shawn!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

coachbernie said:


> We already did yesterday, with Shawn!


congrats.. :thumbs_up


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, guy!


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Bernie, I'd really be interested. I've used some of your stabs before and just bought a Knuckle Under in Forksville last September (still in the process of mastering it, though ). They are good products I must say. 

I'd still be using the stabs, but donated them to a kid that was just getting started.


----------



## Tim M (Dec 17, 2009)

Coach Bernie Thanks for the info on the phone this morning and for the chance to a part of the program.


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*ttt*

I made the team!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I am interested in a catalog of all your fine products! if one is available!


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Check out my Signature!!! I was a choosen one, I wanna thank Bernie for a chance to try his product. Talk about a stright shooter, he explained things to me and we talked for a good hour. Great guy and look forward to shooting his product...


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Bernies stabs are definately nice. His booths at the shoots are pretty cool too!!!


----------



## Jason Moore (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll prob be giving you a call from Louisiana. I've been looking and researching for a new stab setup. Weather the prostaff happens or not I'm still gona need a stab.


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Give him a call!!! I sure he'll point you in the right direction, he sure knows his stuff!!!


----------



## Chasing_bone (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks for adding me to the team Bernie. I am looking forward to getting my new stabilizer.


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Drifter0678 said:


> Check out my Signature!!! I was a choosen one, I wanna thank Bernie for a chance to try his product. Talk about a stright shooter, he explained things to me and we talked for a good hour. Great guy and look forward to shooting his product...


Did the same thing tonight as well. Bernie is a no BS guy. Thanks for the opportunity Bernie.
Bill


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

I must apologize for not repling to the 35 pm's we got so far today...we are a little overwhelmed...I've been on the phone for 12 straight hrs.(47 Staff Shooters so far) and I haven't had a chance to get to your PM's till now ...so, if you can call me ...it will be a lot faster...(I type about 10 words per min.!)


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*stabs*

Excellent chance for people to get to shoot some exellent products that really WORK I have tryed all most every stab on the market and control Freak stabilizers will out perform any stabilizer on the market and on AT you have to give one a try!!

Rob.


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

Good job on the stabs Bernie! I like the way they look.....and if you guys have never met Coach Bernie, it's hard to beleive because this guiy and his wife travel all over the country going to as many shoots as possible, they are truly hard core about archery and will help anyone if they can. He might be a little different but I have to say he knows a lot about archery and has been in this game I think since back in the day when archery was created.....lol, just kidding coach please don't wack me with that new stab next time I see you......really, I mean it! Honestley he is one really nice guy that has always made a TON of cool gadgets and I think he always will! Good luck with the new stuff buddy!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

My wife Jan and I are OVERWHELMED by you guys' response. We've been on the phone 12 straight hrs.(47 staff shooter's so far)...Thanks for your support! Unfortunately I haven't had time to get to any of the 30 some PM's yet. So if you can...call me ...I can talk to you alot faster than I can type!
(10 wpm..LOL!) Part of being on my staff is free coaching advice which I will be glad to provide...which is part of why I've been on the phone all day.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Will you be at the Gainsville FL. ASA shoot?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, we will! We also have 3 lines of bino's this year...Nikon..Bushnell...& Brunton..also range finders and spotting scopes! WHHHH too much stuff!!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

PM sent......


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

bernie it was very nice talking with you to day,thanks for giving me the opportunity to be a staff shooter.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for your response!


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Jackhammer said:


> Excellent chance for people to get to shoot some exellent products that really WORK I have tryed all most every stab on the market and control Freak stabilizers will out perform any stabilizer on the market and on AT you have to give one a try!!
> 
> Rob.


I'm really looking forward to trying them out!!! I haven't been this excited sence I got my Admiral last year.... :smile:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

You guys call me and I'll be glad to discuss the options. Thanks for the interest!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## scott2105 (Feb 1, 2007)

been shooting the control freaks for a year and are great. Great people to deal with


----------



## Jackhammer (May 15, 2007)

*Stesdi-lizer*

Hay guys I have the stad in pic #5 and all I can say is OMG  some of the best work I have seen you will not find a nicer stab on the market I am going to have to get a 2nd one. first class service and super fast shiping what more do you want. 
thanks 
Coach


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hey coach, I bet your arm and ear are getting tired/sore from everyone calling you, huh? I'm really looking forward to getting my package, leagues are starting next Wednesday and can't wait to see what the new set up does for my score!!! :thumbs_up 28" carbon lite nin rod with QD and matching V Bar! Pics and review will be posted for those intrested....


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow this is just what I am looking for. I like the setup in picture 14 with the 35" front stab and the 12'' v bar. I have been to one of your shooter schools in LaGrande, Oregon. I really whould love to be one of the staff shooters.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We need 6 more shooters on staff there...call me and we'll discuss it!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Wecome to the staff!!!


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I would call you but I have no phone that works right now. Stupid construction. No water or phones for a week. I should just PM you or email you about the staff shooter stuff.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

You can PM me....or borrow your neighbors phone. I think I was the one that certified you as an Advanced Level NFFA Instructor.


----------



## Redwolf141 (Jan 10, 2010)

I am in. Coach Bernie I would like to Thank you for allowing me to be a part of your shooting staff. I look forward to using the new stab in a couple weeks.

Tom S.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

CoachBernie thanks for the opprotunity, I have a lot of stuff on order and cant wait to get it!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## packone (Jan 22, 2010)

*minnesota staff position*

I am interested in joining your team, I am a "graduate" of your program a few years ago, ( it really did help my scores) thanks.......


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Call me 10am-10pm EST 7 days a wk.


PS ...THERE IS A TYPO ON PIC #14...PRICE ON 10-12 & 141in. SHOULD BE $32 FOR ANY OF THE 3...SORRY FOR THE CONFUSION.(If we signed you at the posted price, we will honor that price)


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Bowtech11 (Mar 21, 2006)

*What's Up*

Hey coach, still going to shoot your stabs. Hope to see you in Florida


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I will be calling you tomarrow sometime to see if I can one of the ones for Oregon.


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

coachbernie said:


> You can PM me....or borrow your neighbors phone. I think I was the one that certified you as an Advanced Level NFFA Instructor.


Yes you were, and I am planning on calling you here this afternoon during my luch break here at work. Look forward to talking to you about the staff shooter positions for Oregon.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

I'll be here!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

See you there!


----------



## bigredneck61088 (Oct 12, 2004)

need anyone from ohio?


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I hope Bernie didn't loose my number. Called left my number with him, He sounded very busy which I can understand. Hope to hear back from him soon

Jason from Oregon


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

jASON, i CALLED YOU 2 TIMES AND GOT A RECORDING THAT THE NUMBER HAD BEEN DISCONNECTED...obviously I must have copied it down...I'm old! Call me back ..10am-10pm and we'll go over the program!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

You guys that are on the fence about this are missing out.

Here is a bump for a great product and Coach!!


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

TTT

for a great product and coach!!

Thanks Coach


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I will call you in the morning.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

BUMP

Got back ahold of Bernie and got my order in, Thanks again Bernie looking forward to use the new stabs and release. Thanks for putting me on the team.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to have you!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MileHighOutlaw (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey Bernie,
We were playing phone tag this morning but never heard back from you.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm here...give me a call, if you can.


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*How about some staff shooters in Africa...*

My partner and I have archery shop in South Africa. We would love to shoot for you guys. 
My daughters are also Olympic recurve shoots(eldest TAN TAN here on AT)and my youngest shoot a compound. Both are right up there in their age groups. 
So if there is a couple of openings please let us know...

Kind Regards,

Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks...Coachbernie.:thumbs_up


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2006)

still looking for shooters from NM??? i will be trying to get a hold of you tomorrow. thanks Ryan Russell


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rrussell said:


> still looking for shooters from NM??? i will be trying to get a hold of you tomorrow. thanks Ryan Russell


We need 8 more...call me and we'll talk.


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

Waiting for mine to come in!!! Can't wait, and glad to be a part of the team!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

bowcrazyinco said:


> Waiting for mine to come in!!! Can't wait, and glad to be a part of the team!!!


Glad to have you!!!


----------



## mathews mike (Dec 16, 2008)

are you still looking for any staff shooters for new york


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

:bump::bump::bump:
Keep the coach at the top!


----------



## rrussell (Apr 5, 2006)

if you guys had any doubt about this don't coach is an excellent person to deal with it was a pleasure speaking with him. top notch service and i am very glad to be a part of such a great company. thanks again coach!!! Ryan Russell


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

mathews mike said:


> are you still looking for any staff shooters for new york


Yes,we are..call me 10am-10pm EST


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rrussell said:


> if you guys had any doubt about this don't coach is an excellent person to deal with it was a pleasure speaking with him. Top notch service and i am very glad to be a part of such a great company. Thanks again coach!!! Ryan russell


welcome aboard!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## J'sslow2 (Apr 15, 2006)

*ttt for some great looking stabs*

still lookinf for any shooters in illinois?


----------



## hotrodderscott (Feb 25, 2009)

:bump::bump::bump::bump:
keep the coach at the TOP


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Any spots left for a Nevada Archer?*

Bernie,
I just received a Pearson Pro Staff position for the second time and would like the chance to represent your stabilizers here in Las Vegas. I'm shooting Vegas again this year and hoping to improve my 887 in BHFS flights. Let me know if
I can serve.


----------



## hantenjr2007 (Nov 6, 2007)

*staff shooter*

Have any from South Dakota PM me if you don't


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

vegashunter55 said:


> Bernie,
> I just received a Pearson Pro Staff position for the second time and would like the chance to represent your stabilizers here in Las Vegas. I'm shooting Vegas again this year and hoping to improve my 887 in BHFS flights. Let me know if
> I can serve.


Give me acall at 6143221038 10am-10pm EST 7 days a wk....and we can talk about it! We are leaving for the Gainsville Fla. ASA shoot Mon. at 12 noon...so its' better If EVERYONE would just call. We don't get on AT much on the road(We'll be gone for 6 wks....but still can ship product from where ever we're at.)


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

vegashunter55 said:


> Bernie,
> I just received a Pearson Pro Staff position for the second time and would like the chance to represent your stabilizers here in Las Vegas. I'm shooting Vegas again this year and hoping to improve my 887 in BHFS flights. Let me know if
> I can serve.


Give me a call at 6143221038 10am-10pm EST 7 days a wk....and we can talk about it! We are leaving for the Gainsville Fla. ASA shoot Mon. at 12 noon...so its' better If EVERYONE would just call. We don't get on AT much on the road(We'll be gone for 6 wks....but still can ship product from where ever we're at.)


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

coachbernie said:


> Give me a call at 6143221038 10am-10pm EST 7 days a wk....and we can talk about it! We are leaving for the Gainsville Fla. ASA shoot Mon. at 12 noon...so its' better If EVERYONE would just call. We don't get on AT much on the road(We'll be gone for 6 wks....but still can ship product from where ever we're at.)


Will you be at Indoor Nationals Bernie?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes we will!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

pm sent.


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

Just got my new stadi-lizer in tonight!!!! can't wait to put it now the bow and shoot tomorrow night!


----------



## ArcheryAttic (Feb 18, 2006)

Lucky! Let us know how it performs.
I'm still waiting on my XRODhm setup. Should be soon!


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Just joined the staff.*

Coach Bernie,
I'll see you at your booth at the World Archery Festival. We will decide on the stabilizer there before the shoot so I can get the results I'm looking for.
Thanks for letting me join the team. I hope I make you proud!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

Bump for some great products!!!

I love mine!!!! Looking to order a muffler just to add more mass weight to my bow!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Just finished the ASA in Fla....SOLD OUT Fri. & Sun.... BEST SHOW EVER!!!

Anyone wanting Staff positions should call me at 6143221038 6-9pm this week!

SEE YA IN VEGAS!!!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Recieved mine a few days ago and shot with it on a local shoot. My scores were vastly improved and I know I didn't change anything more than adding the Steadi-lizer. I need to fine tune just a bit with the weight, but it already made a difference. Thanks for having me on the team Bernie.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the good news!!! We have been sending out orders all day and will be for most of Tues....Sorry I didn't get back to some of you today but I'll try to get done with all the orders by Wed. ...so I can start returning calls then...We appreciate your patience!


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

coachbernie said:


> Just finished the ASA in Fla....SOLD OUT Fri. & Sun.... BEST SHOW EVER!!!
> 
> Anyone wanting Staff positions should call me at 6143221038 6-9pm this week!
> 
> SEE YA IN VEGAS!!!


Congrats on the great show Bernie:thumbs_up


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowcrazyinco (Oct 19, 2009)

A bump for the coach!!!

Guys if you have not contacted Coach about these stabilizer's you need to!!! The are a great product and you will not be disappointed!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

ttt for Bernie cant wait to get mine


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

ttt


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Bernie was a jumping in Fl. every time I walked by the booth there was a crowd. Didn't have time to BS with me for a change. See you all next time.
Charlie


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

geezer047 said:


> Bernie was a jumping in Fl. every time I walked by the booth there was a crowd. Didn't have time to BS with me for a change. See you all next time.
> Charlie


Always good to here from you, Charlie...stop by the next time..I'll make time to talk to you!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Folks, Coach is traveling to Vegas and has a very poor internet connection, so it's nearly impossible for him to reply to pm's or post on the thread for a while, so if you need to discuss orders, staff positions, etc. with him, then just give him a ring on the phone.. it's the best way.. 

614-322-1038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CTShooter (Dec 15, 2009)

Bernie,
Was a great pleasure to meet you and the Mrs. today, thank you both for the time you spent with me. I learned a lot.

Proud to part of the team.

John


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

CTShooter said:


> Bernie,
> Was a great pleasure to meet you and the Mrs. today, thank you both for the time you spent with me. I learned a lot.
> 
> Proud to part of the team.
> ...


Glad to have you on the TEAM!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Staff Patches?*

Coach,
I tried to iron on the patches and they won't stick to my Shooters Shirt. Is there a trick or are they sew on only. We tried steam and no steam all to no avail. I love the stabilizer and side bar. They work great!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Did you turn the iron on? LOL They are sew on patches!...Sorry about that!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ckxtreme (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks Coach...

Got my 25" XRod w/ quick release tonight and threw it on. Looks great! Tomorrow I'm off out of town for a 3D shoot. I'll let you know results when I'm done.

Pics are in this thread (I dont know how to copy them over):

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1143289&page=2


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice lookin' rig!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ckxtreme (Jan 18, 2010)

Just got back. Faired better than I thought I would for my first 3D. Gotta say though, the feel of that stabilizer is absolutely beautiful compared to the Cartel I had borrowed in case mine didnt show up in time. Glad to have been able to give that one back ahead of time.


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi
I hope you are still looking for shooters in Northern California. I am setting up a new freestyle bow and I am interested in getting your X-Rod system and would love to be a member of your shooting staff.


----------



## wvustud123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Very interested, do you still need people for west virginia??


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Any one interested in staff positions should PM me their phone #, and I'll try to call them back this wk. ...when I'm off base for dinner. (we don't have cell service here..Ft. Benning Ga.)


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

Bernie,

Thank you for talking to me today and for giving me the opportunity to be a staff shooter. I am very excited to try out the X-Rod system and cannot wait to get them. I will post pictures as soon as they get here.

Thank you,
Andy


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Glad to have you, Andy!


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

ttt for Bernie cant wait to get mine


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

ttt


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

I received mine today and they look great!!! I will post pictures later on tonight.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

I'd love to see the pics!


----------



## Scrapes-n-Scratches (Jan 3, 2010)

*First win with Bernie's X-rods*

4round vegas tourney
60 arrows per round(10's only count as 5's)
20 yards----1200 with 237x's out of a possible 1200 with 240x


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

Here are the pictures I promised.

I just threw it together, but it seems to balance out nicely. I cannot wait to shoot it in the afternoon; I hope it does not rain. 

If any of you order from Bernie be sure and get his book!!! It is great, I must be one of those rare archers who likes to read Bernie, because I am about 1/3 the way though the book in one day. I have learned copious amounts of valuable information. 

Enjoy


----------



## blackkiss (Dec 26, 2009)

A couple more


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics guys.....congrats, justin...great shooting!!!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Need any average joe shooters in Idaho? Im just breaking into the Open IBO class and need to get me a longer stabilizer!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Need any average joe shooters in Idaho? Im just breaking into the Open IBO class and need to get me a longer stabilizer!


We need 7 more..call me at 6143221038


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Super I will call tomorrow morning when I get off work...dang graveyard shift.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Check out the NEW BH stabs ...pic #16 & 17


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Check out the new pics #18 & 19...Side kick brackets, V-bars, side X-rods etc.


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

coach are you going to paris for the ASA? still need any from La.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rooster4l said:


> coach are you going to paris for the ASA? still need any from La.


Yes, we are leaving Wed. for the NFAA Indoor ...then to ASA...Paris Tex....And yes, we need more in LA...call me asap 6143221038


----------



## UT Elk Stalker (Apr 14, 2009)

Do you still need any from Utah? Please let me know.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

UT Elk Stalker said:


> Do you still need any from Utah? Please let me know.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


Yes, we need 9 more ...call me at 6143221038...Thurs or Fri am.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

Hard man to get ahold of.....Maryland here


----------



## saddleman37 (May 17, 2009)

what about here in mi


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry, guys we had to wait on customers all day...NFAA Nationals...We will be done Sun.at7pm Call after that and I can talk to you!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We just finished the NFAA Indoor Nationals...sold out (AGAIN!) on Sat...Went out on the loading dock and cut and ground enough rods to get thru Sun. Everybodys gone NUTS over these! I just put George Dixon(Senior Pro) on our Pro Staff...He shot his best score in several years as soon as he put the stabs on! Several shooters came by to show me their score cards...improvements of up to 15 pts....25Xs....Ist 300 EVER!!...Personal best!!...It just SETS on the X!!!...were just a few of the comments! 
If you need to get hold of me ...call me at 6143221038 Tues.or Wed. We will be very busy Thur-Sun. at the ASA ,Paris Tex. Shoot.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Abnoba (Mar 27, 2007)

*field staff shooters*

Need any female shooters from Oregon?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Abnoba said:


> Need any female shooters from Oregon?


Sure do!...call me at 6143221038..7pm-9pm EST


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

*Bernie and his Stabilizers and Vbars are Unbelievable !!!*

Last night I shot my personal best 5 spot round in a money shoot and came in 2nd with a 300 53X.
My sight picture has improved dramatically.
This was the 1st time I had shot the full set up on my bow, and had not even practiced with it.
30" Lite-nin Rod, and 8" Lite-nin Rod Vbar set with mini silencers.

Thanks Bernie for helping me set everything Up !!!

Your suggestions were Dead On (the X) :wink: !!!

Chris

Sent you a pm also.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Cant wait to get my black on black #17 stab. Should be here in a day or so.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Sent out 43 orders today ...lets see some pics as soon as you get them!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Just signed my son up...why you ask...because he is a heck of a lot better shooter than me. Thanks for taking the time to talk to me Bernie, both you and your wife were very helpful. I as well as Ben are looking forward to the stab and v-bar arriving in time for the Minnesota State Archery Association indoor championship April 10 and 11.
Thanks from Thunder Bay Ontario Canada
Shane for Ben


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

*Paris shoot*

went and got set up by coach in Texas. made my bow balance better then it ever did and helped me hold alot better in the wind. This set up is the real deal and I would like to thank coach and his wife for taking the time to help me out.


----------



## SA_ArcheryGuy (Jan 22, 2009)

Looking for anyone in Arkansas?

I stopped by and looked at your setups in Paris this past weekend.
All I can say is Awesome!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rooster4l said:


> went and got set up by coach in Texas. made my bow balance better then it ever did and helped me hold alot better in the wind. This set up is the real deal and I would like to thank coach and his wife for taking the time to help me out.


Thanks for the kind words...we sold out on Thurs..got up at 5am and cut & gound enough rods to get us thu Sun....Put on about 35 Staffers at ASA Tex.,,,alot of guys reported personal bests as soon as they srewed the X-Rods on...Had 4 dealers & a Distributor call me already this morning! We'll be home Wed...for 3 wks. this time so I can talk to you if you call, hopefully!


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Missed the mail lady today so now I have to wait a whole another day. Thought about driving around and finding her but figured that would be frowned upon. Come on 9 am tomorrow.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Well next weekend is opening weekend for a couple 3d courses. can't wait to get outdoors and start fling at foam animals. One week after that starts the 3d league. Will keep updating the progress there.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hilbilyhunter (Nov 21, 2003)

*Happy Easter !!*

Happy Easter To Bernie and Family and all Other Staff Shooters !!!

Great Products will be ordering A new steadilizer soon !! 

I just put on my controlfreak setup this year and my average is between 295 and 299 will have to tweek arrows next and I will have the almighty 300 !!!!!!
:thumbs_up


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Happy Easter to Bernie and the entire staff.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

HAPPY EASTER EGG TO ALL YOU GUYS!!! HO! HO! HO! ...or how ever an Easter Bunny goes!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rcgerchow (Dec 20, 2006)

coachbernie maybe you can give some insight as to why this doesn't happen very often. I had posted this on an other site and it was viewed but no one cared to comment. I have followed this thread somewhat and think you have done an admirable job of holding your own and at the same time being very non confrontational about other stabilizers. Basically all I am asking is how to stabilize your bow without spending another $600.00 or more in trying to find the right set up for you and your shot form.
"It just amazes me that "Pro Shops" don't offer a fitting to help you get your bow properly stabilized especially for the guys that shoot targets and 3D.
I understand that stabilization is different for many and a matter of personal taste. I would think after spending several hundred dollars or just shy of a grand for a competition bow that a dealer would be able to offer some help in stabilizing that bow for that shooter. I know when I purchased trap guns the gun shop was able to fit the gun to me by using adjustable recoil pads and cheek pieces to get the best sight picture and eliminate some felt recoil. The price of these shotguns were not far away from the price of a target bow with accessories. The cost of the pads and cheek pieces may run as little as $150.00. When I buy a target bow I now have to purchase a couple stabilizers in various lengths ($360) some V bars and mounts another $180.00 and then screw around buying $60.00 of weights to add or delete to make the bow stable. Looking at some of the systems today you could have more than half the cost of the bow in stabilization alone. It seems to me a dealer could spend an extra 45-60 minutes with you for over $300.00 in added sales plus a nominal charge for the service.
Just saying I think it would help a dealer to be a true "Pro Shop".


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rcgerchow said:


> coachbernie maybe you can give some insight as to why this doesn't happen very often. I had posted this on an other site and it was viewed but no one cared to comment. I have followed this thread somewhat and think you have done an admirable job of holding your own and at the same time being very non confrontational about other stabilizers. Basically all I am asking is how to stabilize your bow without spending another $600.00 or more in trying to find the right set up for you and your shot form.
> "It just amazes me that "Pro Shops" don't offer a fitting to help you get your bow properly stabilized especially for the guys that shoot targets and 3D.
> I understand that stabilization is different for many and a matter of personal taste. I would think after spending several hundred dollars or just shy of a grand for a competition bow that a dealer would be able to offer some help in stabilizing that bow for that shooter. I know when I purchased trap guns the gun shop was able to fit the gun to me by using adjustable recoil pads and cheek pieces to get the best sight picture and eliminate some felt recoil. The price of these shotguns were not far away from the price of a target bow with accessories. The cost of the pads and cheek pieces may run as little as $150.00. When I buy a target bow I now have to purchase a couple stabilizers in various lengths ($360) some V bars and mounts another $180.00 and then screw around buying $60.00 of weights to add or delete to make the bow stable. Looking at some of the systems today you could have more than half the cost of the bow in stabilization alone. It seems to me a dealer could spend an extra 45-60 minutes with you for over $300.00 in added sales plus a nominal charge for the service.
> Just saying I think it would help a dealer to be a true "Pro Shop".


Good luck on finding a GOOD pro shop, with really knowledgeable people...there might be 2 dozen in the US...maybe 5 that know how to balance a bow(I taught 4 of them)...this is a NEW concept for archery(I've been doing it for 9yrs.)B-Stinger put a spot light on it ...my bussiness has
quadrupled. I've been balancing bows ...on a needle (if you want) for 6yrs....It will cost you $180-$300 on average.We offer a 30 day MONEY BACK GUARANTEE...who's going to do that for you? If I was b--l sh--ing you about my stabs, you could probably catch me at it in 30days...couldn't you? You don't need to spend $450-$600...if you don't want ...just check with any of the guys on here that bought my stuff...we ship on time and will help ANYBODY balance their bow (even if its someone elses bars)...call me at 6143221038 if your "stuck" and I'll try to help you.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Went to 2 different 3-D shoots yesterday. I took my 6 year old daughter with me, and she got first in her class( nobody else there) and as of the time we left, My dad had first, I had second, and my brother was in third. This was my all time personal best. If you wanna count 12's, I was 202 out of 252, 10's would of been 202 out of 210. Can' wait for league to start.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Rockinxj00 said:


> Went to 2 different 3-D shoots yesterday. I took my 6 year old daughter with me, and she got first in her class( nobody else there) and as of the time we left, My dad had first, I had second, and my brother was in third. This was my all time personal best. If you wanna count 12's, I was 202 out of 252, 10's would of been 202 out of 210. Can' wait for league to start.


GREAT SHOOTING!!! CONGRATS ON THE PB!!! Post some pics of your rig...a lot of guys would like to see them!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

here is my maxxis 35


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

would like to say that I put coaches stuff on my bow and shot my best round ever with it. Did not know what I was missing till I shot his set up. you will not and i repeat will not find a better more helpfull person in the archery world. Thanks again and look forward to seeing you again this year.


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I have my stab sitting and just waiting for a bow to put it on. Hopefully it will be here next week and I can get some pics.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rooster4l said:


> would like to say that I put coaches stuff on my bow and shot my best round ever with it. Did not know what I was missing till I shot his set up. you will not and i repeat will not find a better more helpfull person in the archery world. Thanks again and look forward to seeing you again this year.


Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*E-mail*

Coach, I sent you an email of the pictures you wanted, but sent it to your video email address from your website. If you need them sent to another address please pm me the address. Thanks

Doug


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## rooster4l (Oct 16, 2007)

if you been thinking about trying his stuff do it now. they are great and the best price by far.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Doug10 said:


> Coach, I sent you an email of the pictures you wanted, but sent it to your video email address from your website. If you need them sent to another address please pm me the address. Thanks
> 
> Doug


I got it...THANKS!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We'll be leaving today for the ASA in GA. then to a Shooters School in New Jersey..but you can call me on the road Tues. or Wed. at 6143221038 10am-8pm..or next week Mon.- Thurs.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*thanks again...*

I just got back from the ASA shoot in augusta, the coach set me up with a stabilizer, v-bar setup and WOW! I went and shot the practice bags and what a difference having your bow balanced makes :shade:... there were a few shots were the wind was blowing pretty hard and my bow never budged :thumb: I will be getting some more wieght soon. THANKS FOR THE AWESOME SERVICE .


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I spent quite a bit of time talking to Bernie at Columbus and, then again, this past week at Augusta. He figured me out quick. Without even telling him so, he knew I was an Engineer. Must be the analytical side of me, huh ? 

All kidding aside, I have been paying close attention to his products because they looked appealing, number one, and because I knew that Bernie knows his stuff, so to speak. I don't see any loss in quality with his stabilizers, kickers, brackets, etc. when compared against anyones, and they are less in cost to boot.

I'm not one to jump on the bandwagon unless I steadfastly believe in something, but I jumped on his and now proudly shoot on Bernies staff. I have the 35" High Modulus Carbon X-Rod, brackets, and side bars on my rig now. With Bernies help, I put them on just Friday while at Augusta, then went out minutes later and was a 10 as opposed to an 8 on the last target from winning the 50 yd SIMs. The weekend was more of the same except for a few lapses in yardage judgement, and I can't blame Bernie or his products for that, now can I ? The results are positive so far, and the flexibility in getting where I need, and want, to be with that setup is not surpassed by any stabilizer manufacturer out there. I will continue to play with what I got from Bernie, and he knew that I would. And more will be ordered after I lock in on best setups, etc. 

His book was a great read, too, BTW. Picked it up while in Columbus. Bernie prevents it from being boring. And he'll share a few stories with you along the way.

If anyone wants to talk to me about any of it, or see some pictures, let me know. I would be happy to share. Bernie is a great guy that I wish I could spend more time with. :thumbs_up


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

LCA said:


> I just got back from the ASA shoot in augusta, the coach set me up with a stabilizer, v-bar setup and WOW! I went and shot the practice bags and what a difference having your bow balanced makes :shade:... there were a few shots were the wind was blowing pretty hard and my bow never budged :thumb: I will be getting some more wieght soon. THANKS FOR THE AWESOME SERVICE .


Thanks for the support...lets see some pics!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

TANC said:


> I spent quite a bit of time talking to Bernie at Columbus and, then again, this past week at Augusta. He figured me out quick. Without even telling him so, he knew I was an Engineer. Must be the analytical side of me, huh ?
> 
> All kidding aside, I have been paying close attention to his products because they looked appealing, number one, and because I knew that Bernie knows his stuff, so to speak. I don't see any loss in quality with his stabilizers, kickers, brackets, etc. when compared against anyones, and they are less in cost to boot.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Anyone using the X-Rod Steadi-lizer for hunter class care to share some photos of your set up ?


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

I have a pic of the 10 inch x rod in the exceed thread. I will try to take another one today to put on here.


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

rocket80 said:


> I have a pic of the 10 inch x rod in the exceed thread. I will try to take another one today to put on here.


Rocket I searched the exceed thread. Looks good on your bow. Need to get a propod or something to get it off the pavement though.
How are you liking the bow and the stab. ?


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

See some pics here.......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1118653&page=9


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Yeah I was just doing that for picture purposes but do need one. The bow is a real shooter. Just seems real easy to shoot. The stab is pretty awesome. It balances my bow real well and its built to last. I'm really dig them both.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Put up some pics, if you guys haven't already...everybody loves to see different rigs!!!


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

Coach Bernie are there still openings in Ohio ?
Borrowed Idiot Proof Archery the other day from a friend and made a trade for a knuckle under release. Since breaking my toes on Saturday I've had plenty of time to read it. Good stuff and so far so good with the release. Step one to Idiot Proof Archery is make sure your bow case is not in front of the window you are trying to look out. That way you won't kick it causing said broken toes.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ohio moose said:


> Coach Bernie are there still openings in Ohio ?
> Borrowed Idiot Proof Archery the other day from a friend and made a trade for a knuckle under release. Since breaking my toes on Saturday I've had plenty of time to read it. Good stuff and so far so good with the release. Step one to Idiot Proof Archery is make sure your bow case is not in front of the window you are trying to look out. That way you won't kick it causing said broken toes.


Yes, we have openings...call me at 6143221038 10am-8pm tomorrow or next wk Mon.-Fri.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Coach.........I'll be calling you on Monday. I am impressed enough with my first setup I picked up from you in Augusta last week that I want to get another sent my way for a second bow. And maybe even a third. Great product. I don't think I knew how good it was until I shot my other like bow yesterday without the X-Rod. Man, I was missing it immediately, so I have to get one for it, too.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

if your looking for a staff member from PA im all ears :thumb:


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Hoyt1021 said:


> if your looking for a staff member from PA im all ears :thumb:


We need 5 more...call me at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

ttt for a fine product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## crumbe (Mar 28, 2006)

Bernie,

The new stuff looks good!!


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Want to get the 25" Black Widow, but don't have the cash right now. The new products look great Coach. By the way, our local shops 3D league is going well. After week one I was in the top 6 then two bad week in a row. I guess the 3rd week wasn't so bad because i moved back in to 10th. But this week should be a huge jump, 18 points better than last week . What a great product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update...Great pics!!!


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Great product, guys !


----------



## rocket80 (May 29, 2008)

Here you go guys enjoy.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rocket80 said:


> here you go guys enjoy.


nice rig!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Scorpion....*

It did come today. The mail lady had it hidden from me. Got to shoot for a few minutes and all I can say is Wow!!!! I have the 30" and it steadies the pin really fast. Now I just need some time behind it to figure out what weights to run.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## deerhuntsheatme (Aug 23, 2009)

*Coach*

Coach,

I am fairly new to target archery archery. I shoot bow hunter class. I am having trouble with my pins always wanting to settle low of the bull/x ring. Do you have a stab that can help me. I am shooting a 30" dl, 64 lb Dren LD. It seems to fit ok. I just can't get my pins to settle, and when they do, it is always low.

Best, David B


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

deerhuntsheatme said:


> Coach,
> 
> I am fairly new to target archery archery. I shoot bow hunter class. I am having trouble with my pins always wanting to settle low of the bull/x ring. Do you have a stab that can help me. I am shooting a 30" dl, 64 lb Dren LD. It seems to fit ok. I just can't get my pins to settle, and when they do, it is always low.
> 
> Best, David B


Call me at 6143221038.. this weekend.I can help you.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Here is a pic of the Maxxis 35 with the new Scorpion stabilizer. I did some shooting to get used to a 30" stabilizer before I used it in my league and this week I took it out and pulled off a 198. The 5 that I shot was just my fault because I got yarded bad.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

TTT for an awesome product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

So I finished the 3-D league strong. After a decent first week, I had 2 bad weeks in a row. I dug myself out of that hole and started shooting low to mid 180's. It seemed everyone else kinda lost focus and had some bad weeks and I gained a few spots. Well tonight was the last night and I ended up shooting a 193. Started out out on fire, and the on the second half i got yarded and shot my first 5. Well I ended up with 9-11's, 2-8's, 2-5's, and 6-10's. 
So i'm glad it's over, but i'm also glad i pulled out the 193 with 2-5's. As of right now, I will end up in 5th or 6th place. Can't wait to shoot the next tournament with the Scorpion.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Tke_bowhunter (Jun 12, 2010)

Any spots left in oklahoma?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Tke_bowhunter said:


> Any spots left in oklahoma?


Yes, there is...call me at 6143221038...10 am-7pm EST Mon.-Sat


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## burnout454 (Jun 9, 2010)

*Coach.*

Is there any spots left in northeast pa.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

burnout454 said:


> Is there any spots left in northeast pa.


Yes, there is ....call me at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

*r100 ohio*

coach you going to be at the r-100 in ohio? hopeful to see you there!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Archerywarrior said:


> coach you going to be at the r-100 in ohio? hopeful to see you there!


Don't know what that is.


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

the rinehart 100 is a 100 target shoot put on by rinehart targets,and it will be in north royalton ohio july 24 and 25. hundreds of shooters will be there


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Archerywarrior said:


> the rinehart 100 is a 100 target shoot put on by rinehart targets,and it will be in north royalton ohio july 24 and 25. hundreds of shooters will be there


Thanks for the info...I'll check it out!


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Finished 6th out of 19 in our summer 3-D league. Not bad for being out of the top 10 for weeks 3 and 4. Getting ready for the Ohio, Michigan, and Indiana R-100 shoots. Got a few things to do to the rig like a set of Vaportrail strings, 4x lens and clarifier for my peep, and possible side bars. Lets see some more pics of the staff rigs setup. Big shout out for a great product.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Just finished the ASA shoot...sold out of Black Momba's...Put on 23 new Staffers and 2 Senior Pro Staffers...just got my long awaited shipment of HD universal side kick knuckles w/QD...with "gator teeth" so you rod won't slip, move or slid...guaranteed!!!...will post pic's soon!!


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

:usa2: ttt for ya coach!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Just got the Maxxis setup with new Vaportrail strings. Going to get it dialed back in and get ready for the R100 in Wabash and the one in Illinois. I have to say since putting the scorpion on, my scores have increased dramatically. Once again another fantastic product from the Coach!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RD's Whitetails (Nov 19, 2003)

*3rd in Nelsonville!!*

Hey Bernie,

Ron Davis here. On your pro staff, came to your house and got my stuff back in Feb. Just finished 
3rd in Nelsonville. Just thought I would give you an update. I have shot 5 of the Nationals this year, 3 ASA and 2 IBO. I have finished in the money in 3 of these shoots. Having my best year ever, and love the stabilizers. Thought you might want to know. Thanks for a great product!
R.D.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey coach, got that stab on Sat. Took it to a shoot yesterday and man what a difference it made!!! I had my best outing of the year, and can tell you I will be shooting your stabs from now on. Fantastic product you have.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

RD's Whitetails said:


> Hey Bernie,
> 
> Ron Davis here. On your pro staff, came to your house and got my stuff back in Feb. Just finished
> 3rd in Nelsonville. Just thought I would give you an update. I have shot 5 of the Nationals this year, 3 ASA and 2 IBO. I have finished in the money in 3 of these shoots. Having my best year ever, and love the stabilizers. Thought you might want to know. Thanks for a great product!
> R.D.


Great shooting!Congrats!!!


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

Here's a couple pics of my New Breed Nemesis with my new stab on it. Just a great product that really delivers on helping me to shoot my best. Coach you have a winner with these stabs!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics!!!


----------



## IndianaDeerHntr (Jan 16, 2010)

Any positions left in Indiana?? Thanks


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Yes, there are 4 left...call me at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

IndianaDeerHntr said:


> Any positions left in Indiana?? Thanks


Yes, there are 4 left ...call me at 6143221038


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

sent you a pm


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

The DRAGON is coming!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

*new pic*

looking forward to the Classic


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

The "DRAGON" is coming!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

what is the DRAGON and do I need one??....lol


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

any spots left for illinois...... Im a 15 yr rookie.....new to 5 spot shoots.[local level]


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

bump for some great products


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

We've got the NEW DRAGON EXTREME PRO at the ASA Classic...come by and see it...you won't believe your eyes!!


----------



## mttc08 (Feb 21, 2005)

looking forward to seeing you and the Dragon at the classic


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey guys, just had the third leg of a local "triple crown" set up between two clubs. I didn't get to shoot the first two, but I got the bow all set back up and dialed in. For being the first time shooting outdoors in a couple weeks, I shot ok. It was a long course. 

All I can say now is bring on the R100 in Wabash. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Rockinxj00 said:


> Hey guys, just had the third leg of a local "triple crown" set up between two clubs. I didn't get to shoot the first two, but I got the bow all set back up and dialed in. For being the first time shooting outdoors in a couple weeks, I shot ok. It was a long course.
> 
> All I can say now is bring on the R100 in Wabash. Anyone else going to be there?


Good luck at Wabash!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Come to the ASA Classic and see the DRAGON!!!


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

*R-100-ohio*

Well coach headed up to the r-100 in ohio and meet up with a fellow staffer and we showed them how good your stablizers are! i was able to get a 9th place finish on north american course and a 3rd place finish on the african course in the open class. Then came the iron buck, and well was able to pull off a win,with the winning shot being at 80 yds. need to get hold of you for a few more weights and that should get things even rolling better in our favor. good luck to all the team members heading to worlds and the clasic.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Archerywarrior said:


> Well coach headed up to the r-100 in ohio and meet up with a fellow staffer and we showed them how good your stablizers are! i was able to get a 9th place finish on north american course and a 3rd place finish on the african course in the open class. Then came the iron buck, and well was able to pull off a win,with the winning shot being at 80 yds. need to get hold of you for a few more weights and that should get things even rolling better in our favor. good luck to all the team members heading to worlds and the clasic.


Congrats on the great shooting!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Great shooting...*



Archerywarrior said:


> Well coach headed up to the r-100 in ohio and meet up with a fellow staffer and we showed them how good your stablizers are! i was able to get a 9th place finish on north american course and a 3rd place finish on the african course in the open class. Then came the iron buck, and well was able to pull off a win,with the winning shot being at 80 yds. need to get hold of you for a few more weights and that should get things even rolling better in our favor. good luck to all the team members heading to worlds and the clasic.


Thats some great shooting. I went to Wabash and met Robby (didn't catch his last name),who is also a staff shooter, and he showed me a couple things I am going to work on to improve my scores. Saturday we shot the North American side. Got to #13 and the storms let loose. Went into the shop and had a few people show a lot of interest in the stabilizer. I even had my hunting one in my quiver to show. After about an hour and a half, it cleared up and we went back out. Didn't do so hot after the break. Pulled off a 475. So I get there Sunday and was not even thinking of what I needed to get 1000. Was doing really good until the mosquito, and I flinched so bad I missed. Started shooting awesome again, and got to #41 and boy did I get yarded bad. I figured 50 yards and it was only about 41, so there is another 0. Ended up with a 476 on the African side. All in all, I pretty happy. Hopefully, I will be going to Illinois and will do a lot better.

It was a blast at this shoot. A day of shooting is better than any day at work!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

...and a good time was had by all!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Anyone going to the R100 in Illinois? Was thinking about taking my 6 year old daughter and just wanted to see if any other staff shooters would be there.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

30 Inch Black Mamba, 12 inch side kick and a heavy duty off set bracket on a 2010 Hoyt Contender Elite


----------



## Koorsboom (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi Bernie. You would not perhaps consider expanding this programme to other countries as well? I am from South Africa and would love to participate.

Thanks, Andre


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

My Set up with the Steadilizer 30 inch Diamond Back heavy Duty Off set 12 inch side Rod on a 2010 Contender Elite. This Set up works


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

More Pictures


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats a sweet rig.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics...where did you get that sheep in the pic? Is that a mouflon sheep? I've got a few myself.


----------



## aquaholic00 (Jul 5, 2007)

*heavy duty offset*

Is that a Bernies mount? I went to the web site and didn't see it listed. Where can I find info ?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

aquaholic00 said:


> Is that a Bernies mount? I went to the web site and didn't see it listed. Where can I find info ?


Its our new side kick knuckle ...its on sites ,scopes and stabs forum "Does your side-kick bracket slip,slide or move? This one won't!"


----------



## Reezen71 (Jan 27, 2009)

You have any spots left in NC? Thanks.


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

OH that sheep is at Full Curl Archery Alaska the Archery Range and Pro Shop I shoot at and give lessons at the owners Father shot that one


----------



## Kktkev (May 20, 2010)

actually that is a mouflon sheep in the back ground a nice one I also have one.


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is a photo of Benjamin from the recent Ontario Summer Games. At twelve (the youngest male archer) competing in the 16 and under division was successful in getting a silver medal. He is shooting a Mathews Z7 with Bernie's stabilizers on it.
Shane


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Great pics! ....... P.S. We've got a few spotting scopes and binos left at close out prices...if you guys know anybody that needs them, call me at 6143221038.


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

Went to the R100 in Illinois with my 6 year old. Shot the best I have ever done at an r 100 event, plus I won the Iron Buck Challenge. I got a dozen Gold tip XT hunters for that. Saw one other guy who was shooting a scorpion like mine. He was even shooting the same bow in a target color. 
Once again, I am grateful for this opportunity to shoot for such a great company. Thanks again Coach.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

rockinxj00 said:


> went to the r100 in illinois with my 6 year old. Shot the best i have ever done at an r 100 event, plus i won the iron buck challenge. I got a dozen gold tip xt hunters for that. Saw one other guy who was shooting a scorpion like mine. He was even shooting the same bow in a target color.
> Once again, i am grateful for this opportunity to shoot for such a great company. Thanks again coach.


great shooting>>>congrats!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Rockinxj00 (Sep 19, 2009)

TTT for the night.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

